
Git-annex: Peer-to-peer network with Tor - BuuQu9hu
https://git-annex.branchable.com/tips/peer_to_peer_network_with_tor/
======
tscs37
I've tried git-annex a while ago, while I admit this is definitely a killer
feature I wasn't aware of, it is just not what I'm looking for tbh.

Tho I hope that annex gets more attention, it's still a great tool, especially
with this tor pairing.

~~~
zer0t3ch
What makes it such a killer feature? Maybe I'm missing something, but I simply
don't see the point.

~~~
sytse
If you use Git LFS this is a good way to not depend on central hosting for
replication.

------
sytse
This is great stuff! Annex stores large files that are linked from a
repository. You can already easily mirror the repository and the files in it
[1]. This allows you to easily transfer the linked files as well. Now the next
step is federated pull/merge requests [2].

1
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/repository_mirroring.htm...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/repository_mirroring.html)

2 [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/4013](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/4013)

------
sblom
Maybe I'm lacking in imagination--what are the killer scenarios for this?

~~~
JoshTriplett
You have two random systems on opposite sides of various NATs or other awkward
network topologies, and you want to move data between them.

